# Is there a CPT for G0389?



## Orthocoderpgu (May 7, 2013)

Patient came in with AAA and had an ultrasound. Physician could not locate an ultrasound code for it so he billed G0389. The insurance has denied G0389 since it is not a screening. Like the doc, I am having problems finding an ultrasound code to monitor a AAA. Any suggestions?:


----------



## drashby (May 8, 2013)

How about 76700 or 76705?


----------



## cheermom68 (May 8, 2013)

Limited Abdominal U/S would be appropriate


----------

